# Sticky  What's the last gun related item you bought?



## Shipwreck

Inquiring minds wanna know... 

What was the last gun related item you bought?


----------



## Shipwreck

Lyman trigger gauge - Will be here tomorrow.

(I used to have one but sold it - let's face it... After you use it a few times, there is nothing to do with it again until you buy some new guns  - It's been almost 10 years. I need one again.... )


----------



## Arizona Desertman

Zaffiri Precision slides and barrels for my Glock G26, G23 and G43. Also a Tyrant Designs trigger for the G23 and some extra recoils springs from Galloway Precision. I've bought plenty of parts from these vendors in the past and have nothing but good things to say about both their parts and service. In fact I've never had any issues from any parts vendors in this hobby. Mid West Gun Works, Cajun Gun Works, CZ Custom, The Mag Shack, Gun Mag Warehouse, HK Parts, Wilson Combat, Brownell's, Midway etc.


----------



## Arizona Desertman

Shipwreck said:


> Lyman trigger gauge - Will be here tomorrow.
> 
> (I used to have one but sold it - let's face it... After you use it a few times, there is nothing to do with it again until you buy a new gun  - It's been almost 10 years. I need one again.... )


I have a lot of gun smithing tools, some are used often some collect dust. When I work on a different gun I'll buy the proper tool(s) along with the parts. Over the years I've accumulated just about every tool I'd need to service any of my guns. It's the same with my old cars. Other than machine shop work. It's more cost affective to just buy the tools than to pay for someone else's labor. That is if you're capable of doing the work yourself.


----------



## ks1

A bunch of recoil springs from Nighthawk.


----------



## tony pasley

A sealed metal can of .30 carbine ammo and 10 boxes of 45 acp. at a yard sale all WWII vintage. Shot 1 box of the 45 acp. and every round fire like it was new. Not planning on opening the .30 carbine can.


----------



## LostinTexas

TX22. Didn't have a 22 pistol. Can't wait to give it a shake down.


----------



## sdzike_4488

Shipwreck said:


> Inquiring minds wanna know...
> 
> What was the last gun related item you bought?


I bought a couple of G26 12 round mags from Barksdale BX.


----------



## Greg0215

A Walther PDP full 4" and ordered 3 holsters. Two OWB and one IWB


----------



## MP Gunther

Extra Browning Buckmark magazines


----------



## LostinTexas

Ordered a couple mags and mag extensions for the TX22 last night.


----------



## sdzike_4488

LostinTexas said:


> Ordered a couple mags and mag extensions for the TX22 last night.


I run the TK plus 5's in mine .. they always work .. like them A LOT.


----------



## Shipwreck

Recoil springs from TTI for my Combat Master...


----------



## hike1272.mail

Shipwreck said:


> Inquiring minds wanna know...
> 
> What was the last gun related item you bought?


Sig's 30-round magazines for the P320.
Finally! A normal count magazine instead of their low count 17 and 21 magazines.


----------



## Shipwreck

Shipwreck said:


> Lyman trigger gauge - Will be here tomorrow.
> 
> (I used to have one but sold it - let's face it... After you use it a few times, there is nothing to do with it again until you buy some new guns  - It's been almost 10 years. I need one again.... )


Well, I returned this trigger gauge. 

The one I had 10 years ago or so was made much better. I know everything is made in China, but this thing was made so cheap. Certainly not worth the $52 price. And, the reset button didn't always work. So disappointed.

I'll have to find another brand that is worthwhile.


----------



## bigtex10mm

I went to a local gunshow looking for flat bottom 1911 grips and went by a table that had 1911 grips but no flat bottom grips. As I looked around on his table I spotted something I have been looking for, well for quite some time. A TALO Special Ruger Redhawk in .41magnum with a 2.75 barrel sold by Davidsons. I spoke with the seller for quite a while and negotiated a good price I was willing to pay and now my trio is complete. I have a 7.5" with a 2x Leuopold scope installed, a custom 4" that I made from a 5.5" and now this 2.75". Since my birthday is Friday, Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## Belt Fed

A freestanding graco brass catcher and a loader for the P17 kel Tec. Both are on their way


----------



## Jester560

30,000 small pistol primers.


----------



## Cheechako49

LostinTexas said:


> TX22. Didn't have a 22 pistol. Can't wait to give it a shake down.


You won't be disappointed!


----------



## etec800r

Negrini case for my TS2 and LOK Palm Swell grips, really like the red liner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higgy Baby

UpLULA mag loader ........after all these years!!!


----------



## lubers

Browning A5 Sweet 16


----------



## MPDC69

Don Hume open top holster for my HK45c. Model for the USP45C fits perfecly.


----------



## Shipwreck

I got recoil springs assemblies coming for my both my 4" and 3.1" Shield Pluses.


----------



## Javbike

I have a couple of magazines magnets coming in the mail for the side of my safe


----------



## Shipwreck

Kydex IWB holster for my Shield Plus


----------



## chauss

ammo!
And just picked up a Vortex Strike Eagle LPVO for one of my AR 15's


----------



## Jester560

30,000 small pistol primers


----------



## Javbike

I just pick up 2 oem factory mags for a beretta px4 I don’t even have the gun yet just getting ready ha ha ha


----------



## Shipwreck

Javbike said:


> I just pick up 2 oem factory mags for a beretta px4 I don’t even have the gun yet just getting ready ha ha ha


Now ya gotta go buy the gun


----------



## Shipwreck

I got some fiber optic pieces in today, incase I ever need to repair the sights on a couple of my guns.


----------



## rickclark28

UpLULA mag loader and can't believe I waited so long. Much easier on my old hands and a time saver. Best one in my collection of loaders.
*Also picked up a P365 last week. (love both of them) Already putting both to the test.


----------



## Jester560

Just got an email saying my Tucker Gun Leather chest holster has shipped. Super excited to get it in hand.


----------



## Jester560

Holster came in today. Couldn't be happier!
































My only complaint is the black retention strap being black when the rest of the holster is a shade of brown.


----------



## Javbike

Jester560 said:


> Holster came in today. Couldn't be happier!
> View attachment 22076
> View attachment 22075
> View attachment 22074
> 
> 
> View attachment 22073
> 
> 
> My only complaint is the black retention strap being black when the rest of the holster is a shade of brown.


I think it goes good with black rivets makes it pop


----------



## Shipwreck

Javbike said:


> I think it goes good with black rivets makes it pop


Ditto!


----------



## Jester560

Javbike said:


> I think it goes good with black rivets makes it pop


I looked at it again and you're right. Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck

Ordered more recoil springs from Taran Tactical today


----------



## Javbike

Just ordered 10 boxes of 100 per box Cci mini mag 22 lr not bad price 10.99 free ship to the store


----------



## Jester560

Just ordered 500, 200 grain round nose flat point bukkets for my 10mm. I will load up a couple hundred as soon as they arrive.


----------



## Bookemdano

A Cooks Holster, OWB, Kydex in a American flag and Gadsen flag for my P365,
Liked it so much I ordered 3 more, one each for a XDS45 a S&W m60-14 2 inch
and an LCR38. 
Dano


----------



## Shipwreck

More 9mm ammo


----------



## Shipwreck

Another S&W magazine


----------



## Lisa93

I just bought a cheapo bi-pod off Amazon for my 9mm Hi Point. This thing is so much fun.. set up on my picnic table.. nothing out to about 75yrds is safe in my back yard... 




  








full (1).jpeg




__
Lisa93


__
2 mo ago


----------



## SSGN_Doc

I think I found small pistol primers online. So I bought some. I have brass, bullets and powder, but have been out of primers for over a year and a half.


----------



## Shipwreck

500 rounds of 9mm ammo 

Black Friday sales are already out there


----------



## SSGN_Doc

1,000 small pistol primers arrived. 200 cases are prepped. Just need to prime them and load them. Will need more primers, but it is a start.


----------



## Jester560

CZ457 VPC
Athlon Midas Tac 6-24x50
Vortex Defender scope caps 
DIP 25moa pic rail
Burris xtr signature rings set to 20moa
DIP Executive bolt knob
7slot mlok pic rail
Atlas PSR Bipod
Luth AR Chubby grip
YoDave Trugger spring
Anarchy Outdoors extended mag release
5) 10 round magazines
5) +3 mag extensions
1 brick CCI sv
6 boxes Norma Tac22
2boxes Lapua Center X
2boxes Eley Tenex


----------



## prdunson4

Shipwreck said:


> Inquiring minds wanna know...
> 
> What was the last gun related item you bought?


Just ordered 
Trijicon HD XR For glock 19 gen 5
Talon grips


----------



## Shipwreck

Ordered some fiber optic light pipes and some 9mm Hydrashok ammo.


----------



## Goldwing

Other than a 3" vent rib 28" Remington Express barrel, not much.
It will make the slugger a convertable.


----------



## SSGN_Doc

Not so much that I got anything new, but dug stuff out for reloading, now that I have some primers again. Have had some bullets waiting around to try in the snubbies.

Hornady XTP 125 and 158 gr. Some 158 gr LSWC and 170 gr LSWCHP.


----------



## SSGN_Doc




----------



## Shipwreck

Some 9mm Hydrashok rounds.


----------



## Jester560

On a whim, I bought a Taurus GX4 today on the way to the range. It performed flawlessly once at the range.


----------



## Bookemdano

I bought a NcSTAR VTUFNR Vism Universal Pistol Front and Rear Sight Tool to change
sights on SIG XDs45 front and rear. Worked great too.
Dano


----------



## Belt Fed

Got two Ruger 57 mags coming and three Taurus TX22 mags coming. and two Ruger LCP2 mags coming by mistake. didn't mean to order them two but i have the gun so i'll take them. a FN502 and TX22 loader coming. Four different ADE green and red dots coming. going to put one on the Glock 40, FN502, Canik Mete, and possibly the XDM elite 10mm


----------



## guydodge

i bought this RIA 1911 9mm for my new USA Beretta 92fs seeing as it cant make a grouping better than a monkey slinging poo..best thing i ever bought for
my beretta now i get tight groupings ..😁 Super easy installation.


----------



## crc4

Finally bought a Lyman Digital Trigger Pull Gauge. Found a good buy on it so I bit.


----------



## Shipwreck

crc4 said:


> Finally bought a Lyman Digital Trigger Pull Gauge. Found a good buy on it so I bit.


I used to have one many years back, and sold it after a year... I mean, once you test all your guns, what do you do with it?

I bought one again earlier this year on Amazon. One of the buttons didn't always work, and I couldn't believe how cheapy it felt compared to my older one. So, I ended up returning it. Everything is made in China, unfortunately.


----------



## crc4

Shipwreck said:


> I used to have one many years back, and sold it after a year... I mean, once you test all your guns, what do you do with it?


 I like working on guns. For me it's fun to check one hammer spring against another, replace trigger springs, sear springs, polish components, etc., then check against the original trigger pull.

I've used my subjective trigger finger for decades and thought I'd see if I've been lying to myself.


----------



## Javbike

Just got some ammo on line 5 boxes of 9mm and 8 boxes of a 100 per Cci mini mags and one box of 380


----------



## rustyaa55

MORE AMMO multiple calibers. Custom ordered NEON GREEN/BLACK SLASH & BURN G10 Grips for MARK III HUNTER from STONER CNC - already on the way. Quart of EEZOX SYNTHETIC GUN OIL. Also some TUFF OIL GUN-COAT. HOGUE EXTREME STAINLESS HEX HEAD Grip screws (both, silver and black) for MARK Pistols from CLEARANCE @ cheaperthandirt. 5 sets of grips for RUGER BLACKHAWKS from CLEARANCE @ ALTAMONT. PACHMAYR 22 LR SNAP CAPS. It was my birthday...


----------



## crc4

Let the Festivus Season Begin! I now have a P-01 Omega.

On my way to the shooting range this morning, I stopped in at a new (to me) gun store. Lots of guns in stock, probably 6-800. I inquired if they had CZs. They did. I asked if they had a P-01. They did, an Omega P-01. I looked at the hang tag and the price was $120.00 less than anywhere else. I was internally excited. I asked if that was the best they could do price-wise. After a consultation, he took off another 20. I saved $140.00, took it home today, and have this weekend to look it over and clean it up ready for the range between Christmas and New Year's Day.

A Festivus Miracle! It happened to me!

Next week we'll have the "Airing of the Grievances" during a splendid dinner when the family junkie shows up on her way to the methadone clinic by way of Oxy Avenue, and 'Feats of Strength" as we try to hoist up our butts from the table to collapse on the couch.

Celebrate Festivus and make sure you don't let the junkie raid your medicine cabinet.


----------



## wirenut

I bought some boxes of 9mm on Black Friday.
I'm on a gun buying sabbatical until I see how this states proposed gun ban shakes out.
I may be searching for 10 round mags...


----------



## Shipwreck

Another Hogue Jr slip on rubber grip


----------



## crc4

Shipwreck said:


> Another Hogue Jr slip on rubber grip


That's interesting. Houge doesn't make the attached rubber grip for the CZ P-01 I bought Friday, so yesterday I ordered the Houge slip-on medium-large finger rubber grip. I've used them before on several pistols including Makarovs and CZ52s and find they do a great job at a very reasonable price. I use the regular rubber finger grips on my 75b and 97b so this is the next best thing.


----------



## rustyaa55

Bought 2 BRICKS of FEDERAL CHAMPION 22 LR from an individual for $30 each. When i got home the new STONER CNC Grips for RUGER MARK III HUNTER were in the mailbox.


----------



## Shipwreck

crc4 said:


> That's interesting. Houge doesn't make the attached rubber grip for the CZ P-01 I bought Friday, so yesterday I ordered the Houge slip-on medium-large finger rubber grip. I've used them before on several pistols including Makarovs and CZ52s and find they do a great job at a very reasonable price. I use the regular rubber finger grips on my 75b and 97b so this is the next best thing.


Well, I am getting another Shield Plus, so I need the Hogue Jr. I love them on my other two Shield Plus models.


----------



## Shipwreck

Streamlight TLR6 LED light for my new Shield Plus.


----------



## Javbike

Got a magnet for my magazines actually I score I ordered one and they put three in there I am a happy camper


----------



## rustyaa55

Javbike said:


> Got a magnet for my magazines actually I score I ordered one and they put three in there I am a happy camper


Had to search that and it sounds very interesting. Congrats on the triple score.


----------



## crc4

rustyaa55 said:


> Had to search that and it sounds very interesting. Congrats on the triple score.


What is a magnet for a magazine? First I've heard of it.


----------



## Shipwreck

crc4 said:


> What is a magnet for a magazine? First I've heard of it.


I assume, like a magnet to hold a gun to a surface - just yank it off the magnet if you need it in an emergency


----------



## crc4

Gotcha. I've seen those magnets for guns, though I never considered them though I have taken an old holster and attached it to a table/desktop bottom before.


----------



## rustyaa55

crc4 said:


> What is a magnet for a magazine? First I've heard of it.


Search showed it used to help store multiple steel mags upright in a row. Can see it being very useful.


----------



## crc4

rustyaa55 said:


> Search showed it used to help store multiple steel mags upright in a row. Can see it being very useful.


I searched for them. The gun magnets have come a long way from the first ones I saw in the early 2000s. Cheap enough too! Might be worth an experiment with them.

Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck

I have occasionally read about the possibility of magnetizing the gun this way, which has kinda kept me from ever using these things


----------



## crc4

Shipwreck said:


> I have occasionally read about the possibility of magnetizing the gun this way, which has kinda kept me from ever using these things


One of the problems with magnetization I have is sometimes I don't want my smaller tools to be magnetized, including bits, tweezers, picks, pliers, screws, etc.

I picked up a demagnetizer years ago and it's saved me frustration many times. Very cheap and very useful. Also works to magnetize.

Demagnetizer


----------



## Javbike

crc4 said:


> What is a magnet for a magazine? First I've heard of it.


It’s a magnet strip about ten inches long and 4 inches wide it holds about ten magazines here’s a pic it mounts anyway


----------



## crc4

Javbike said:


> It’s a magnet strip about ten inches long and 4 inches wide it holds about ten magazines here’s a pic it mounts anyway


How does it do with loaded magazines?


----------



## Javbike

crc4 said:


> How does it do with loaded magazines?


It’s does very well the bottom mags in the pic was


crc4 said:


> How does it do with loaded magazines?


it does very well it’s really strong I don’t have a pic but the other side the mags are all loaded


----------

